# Fraternal greetings from NY



## PotunkPM (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello all.
I'm WB Bill and I am a PM of Potunk Lodge #1071 in Westhampton NY. 
Actually this is my 2nd round in the East this year.
Being and IT nerd by trade I am also my Lodge's webmaster and s bunch of others well.

Frats,
W:. Bill A.
PM Potunk Lodge #1071
Westhampton, NY
http://www.potunklodge.org


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jan 21, 2016)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Bloke (Jan 21, 2016)

Welcome Bill


----------



## KSigMason (Jan 24, 2016)

Greetings and welcome aboard.


----------

